# Genuine or good hgh



## timnguyen93 (May 8, 2017)

Where can I find good hgh? Any lab results or experiences to show it ? Reasonable price too please .... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domestic-supply (May 18, 2017)

Check this out:

https://us-domesticsupply.com/Genotropin-12mg-36iu-Somatropin-HGH-Cartridge-Pfizer


----------



## AmericanTopTeam (Jun 27, 2017)

I've used Genotropin with great results. Expensive but worth it if you can afford it.


----------

